# My 9 month old cat is having kittens



## Cat MomX5 (May 23, 2020)

So my vet said my cat would have her kitten any time mow. I just removed a white pasty type plug thing from her. She hasn't acted like she's having kittens. So if the plug is removed how much longer will she go into labor?


----------

